# St John's Asylum, Lincolnshire



## kevdyas (Oct 27, 2014)

Another one that has been done lots of times.

Tricky to get in as it is now a building site and as you'll see from the photos a lot of it has been ripped out, didn't get to see the more popular areas with security doing regular walks around the site. 

We had a walk around the site from the correct side of the fence to find another way in to access the staircase and nursery - we even tried asking security but got a no. They told us that the nursery has all been ripped out and that the staircase is covered in scaffold because it wasn't stable anymore.

For anyone is interested in an apartment once it is completed, they're going at £250,000 with most if not all already sold. 

On with the photos...


_DSC5096 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5100 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5103 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5104 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5114 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5121 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5124 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5127 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5132 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5134 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5137 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5143 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5145 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5147 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5150 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5154 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5156 by kevdyas, on Flickr


_DSC5157 by kevdyas, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice one. TBH, i didnt realise this was still here. I take it the room with those stairs has gone? Nice photos


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 27, 2014)

The whole building is being converted into apartments, about 200 in all I think along with houses within its massive grounds. The room with the stairs is still there but we couldn't get access to that side of the building so was stuck within one wing, security told us that the stairs are unsafe and are supported with scaffolding. I really wanted to see the corridor with the Lincoln cross detailing in the arches but couldn't get there either.


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the room where the staircase is, is photo 2.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice to see this again, I've always liked this place
good shots


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 29, 2014)

It's an amazing place although I can't help feeling like I have arrived late for the party but on the other hand pleased I got to see something of it rather than nothing at all.


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 30, 2014)

Photo 2, bottom right. The windows open is it not?


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 30, 2014)

scattergun said:


> Photo 2, bottom right. The windows open is it not?


There are bars on the inside, just goes into a room


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 1, 2014)

Bad luck. My eyesight must be failing me.


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 2, 2014)

scattergun said:


> Bad luck. My eyesight must be failing me.


I had to zoom in to check but round that area was the first place we looked to see if there was a way in... checked my other photos and here is that window.

_DSC5106 by kevdyas, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

Sad to see a lot of it going (water tower went ages ago). Last time I saw the nursery bit those murals were inside! 
Fantastic set of photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2014)

Is the hall still standing?


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 16, 2014)

scattergun said:


> Is the hall still standing?


Yes, it looked like it.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

Great set! very happy i got to see all of it earlier this year, happy to see work is under way....


----------



## Steve18021991 (Dec 29, 2014)

wow this is a cool place.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 30, 2014)

did you bump into the Polish man mountain security dude ?

He is quite nice and polite actually  (assuming he's still there)


----------

